# HT advertiser named Karma?



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone other than I tried Karma Wi-Fi for an ISP? They advertise "unlimited data access". I can't get it open. I plan on contacting them after the holidays.Thanks,Jim


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Interesting...They are probably a reseller. Let us know how it works....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Being it's the Christmas holidays I was surprised that a Karma tech answered my questions and got it up and operating. I'm connected to the net with it now. I have the unlimited data program for $50 per month. Residing in the countryside makes having a operating ISP difficult to attain. My next question for the tech is will it work on my TV that is wi-fi compatible as I want to view Netflix movies and I've been unsuccessful so far with Karma but my AT&T wi-fi will work for Netflix on TV. Maybe I'll get a tech to answer my TV question Monday?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Understand, I've got Hughes Satellite which is all I can get.....but I'm always looking for an alternative. At least you're making progress.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I had Hughesnet for several yrs. I had problem & after problem with it not to mention the rain/snow fade. I then switched to AT&T Wi-Fi but it has data limits per month but no rain fade.Now I'm testing Karma with no data limit which I like IF I can get it to operate on my TV.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Basically it's a WIFI hotspot that runs off a cellular signal.

I use the same thing more or less but it's made by Netgear and sold as an ATT unit.

I have unlimited download speeds but limited data, have seen downloads over 50 mbs before.

I use the DSL for large files I have all night to download and the ATT unit for streaming in SD only.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm actually pretty happy with Hughes since I went to their most expensive option......it's the "most expensive" part I don't like and I seem to run through the data limit every month since switching all of the Windows machines to Win10. My grandson discovering YouTube on my iPad didn't help either. I need something down at the barn. I had a wireless bridge but cut it off when they choked my network.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Since Karma is a sponser on this site maybe one of their associates or this site moderators will read this post that I've sent several emails to their tech dept & received no reply about my inability to get Karma to operate on my TV which is the main reason I ordered it. Granted it is the holiday. season but I'll bet the charges for use keep on going. Sorry for my rant but I think HT members should be aware.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Since Karma is a sponser on this site maybe one of their associates or this site moderators will read this post that I've sent several emails to their tech dept & received no reply about


Jim, Karma is not a quote "official" sponsor on this site.....we have fewer and fewer "official sponsors" with each passing day it seems.

The new site owners are Canadians.....they own over 600 web forums....they do not care about how this sites sponsors really are as long as they pay the money.....thus their selling of every square inch of space to ad hawkers like Ad Choice and Taboola....which are content marketers.

Like many Canadians it seems, they could care less about anything that has to do with the USA.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike

Please explain this if Karma isn't an official sponsor of HT?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

See the ad choices icon? They are targeting you specifically.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> See the ad choices icon? They are targeting you specifically.


No I don't see the ad icons but then I'm a computer DUMMY. Please explain how the above sponsors are targeting me?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jim, "When you visit a site that uses *cookies* for the first time, a cookie is *downloaded onto* your PC. The next time you visit that site, your PC checks to see if it has a cookie that is relevant (that is, one containing the site name) and sends the information contained in that cookie back to the site."

Unfortunately, this information can then be sold to content marketers who prostitute your information for a fractions of a cent...but it adds up worldwide.

Jim, look at that pic you posted of Karma.....you see the upper right corner with the triangle next to the X.....next time you see this triangle while using the internet, click that triangle and it will show you a little about Ad Choice....and it will tell you can change the advertisements you are receiving, but not really.

It is called Big Brother and they are constantly spying on you, what websites you like to visit, and Lord only knows what else.

It is everywhere.....and worse on haytalk than most sites because of the way the new owners do business.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike

I don't see the triangle next to the X that you referred to BUT keep in mind I'm not very computer literate. I don't see these ads(sponsors) on other sites I frequent. I'll see if I can get my daughter to show me the X as she's a computer programmer.

Jim


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim,

Top rt hand corner of the Karma ad is a small blue triangle and an x. Big brother got you on this one. Target marketing. Google knows what you want or will buy better than you do.

I have been looking at Milwaukee cordless tools. I have ads for them everywhere now if I don't use an ad block.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Isn't there a way to "clear cookies?" Be good if there is a list on this 'puter that tells who/what cookie & let you get rid of those that you don't want, but lets ya keep the ones you want.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> No I don't see the ad icons but then I'm a computer DUMMY. Please explain how the above sponsors are targeting me?


It's in the corner up by the "X" exit icon... the little screwy triangle...

That's the AdChoices icon... a sh!tty company that tracks basically every friggin' thing you've ever looked at on a computer or phone anywhere at any time and then targets you for bombardment with tons of ads for crap most of the time you could completely care less to look at... while they make a bunch of money doing it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

urednecku said:


> Isn't there a way to "clear cookies?" Be good if there is a list on this 'puter that tells who/what cookie & let you get rid of those that you don't want, but lets ya keep the ones you want.





Tx Jim said:


> No I don't see the ad icons but then I'm a computer DUMMY. Please explain how the above sponsors are targeting me?


There is... download "CCleaner" from Piriform... (just google "CCleaner" and it'll link you to the shareware from Piriform on FileHippo...

Once it's installed, it will clean your C drive periodically... you can choose which websites to allow to "retain cookies" and therefore keep things that are stored with cookies, like "unread posts" and login information... while throwing away the 99.5% of junk cookies that most websites load up your computer with, including all the extra files and logs and crap that browsers store that junks up your drives and slows down your computer...

I've used CCleaner for years and it's a great program... really helps free up memory and speed up your computer...

I also run AdBlocker Plus shareware on my computer-- I get ZERO ads on HayTalk and the various rocketry forums that I frequent... some of these were getting SO friggin' ad-heavy that they were practically unviewable...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks I'll try CCleaner.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> There is... download "CCleaner" from Piriform... (just google "CCleaner" and it'll link you to the shareware from Piriform on FileHippo...
> 
> Once it's installed, it will clean your C drive periodically... you can choose which websites to allow to "retain cookies" and therefore keep things that are stored with cookies, like "unread posts" and login information... while throwing away the 99.5% of junk cookies that most websites load up your computer with, including all the extra files and logs and crap that browsers store that junks up your drives and slows down your computer...
> 
> ...


Slight correction-- I said "it'll clean", making it sound like it runs on its own... I should have said "you can clean" because basically you should periodically click on the "CCleaner" icon on your desktop and then hit the "Clean" button in the pop-up window... it will then automatically clean your C drive of extraneous files and rubbish. You can also access the various menus on the LH side of the window to select from a list of websites that have stored cookies on your computer and can pick and choose which ones to move to a "do not clean" list so that you can prevent them from being erased, so you don't have to "log in" again to various websites and preserve things like 'messages read' and 'unread messages' and other such things that are stored as cookies...

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto, used CCleaner on my PC's religiously for years, also have it installed on both Macs but the Macs don't seem to get near as constipated from adware and other crap as the PC's did.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna have to try it again. I tried it day of so ago, it kept "not responding" so I un-installed it.


----------

